# Wills Creek



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

I have been hearing alot about Wills Creek but have never fished it. I would appreciate some imput on it. I am planning a trip to it here soon and need to know where to go, i will be bank fishing so i kinda need some open spaces. I dont want anyones spots, just point me in the right direction. Im gonna bass fish in the day, and catfish at nite. Thanks


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

bigbassturd said:


> Im gonna bass fish in the day,


can't help you with that not from shore of the creek but the public land surrounding the creek has numerous ponds but i have never tried fishing them for bass if your wanting to do some day fishing you might try the tailwaters of the dam or some of the previously mentioned ponds for bluegills which you could use later for cats as far as cattin spots from shore on the creek there are plenty on both sides of the creek from plainfield all the way to the dam and if you go down on a week night you may have the place pretty much to yourself


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I grew up in Cambridge and would fish Wills Creek some. Never once caught a bass in there. I hear there are some nice smallies in the tailwaters of the Dam. As for catfish. Take the Kimbolton exit. Go towards Kimbolton until you come to a bridge with a steep hill. Down over the hill, use gills, hold on!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

we fish it for flathead, and do well!


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Is there another road that goes off to the right just before the bridge? I think i know what bridge you are talking about.


----------

